# White spots on Jalapeno leaves?



## hippyfisher

I am very new to gardening. I have two jalapeno plants in pots on the porch. They have only been in the pot about 2 weeks. A few of the leaves are getting white spots and are very thin, almost see thru. Any ideas? They get sun from about 2 until dark. Thanks for any info.


----------



## speckle-catcher

they are probably not getting enough sun, but I doubt that's the problem.

look under the leaves and see if there little bugs there. If there are, get some insecticide that kills aphids. I had similar situation a few weeks ago on my peppers.


----------



## hippyfisher

Thanks speckle-catcher. I have insecticide and i want to say it listed aphids but i'll have to check when i get home. I sprayed yesterday but i didnt see any bugs. Maybe i missed them, in any case, thanks.


----------



## speckle-catcher

you have to lift the leaves up and spray the undersides of the leaves.


----------

